# Кифоз 72°, сколиоз 21°, болезнь Шейермана-Мау. Стоит ли сейчас делать операцию?



## Ekaterina1979 (14 Июл 2021)

Доброе утро. Подскажите пожалуйста, сыну 16 лет, через месяц 17. Зная предрасположенность сына (у мужа 3 степень кифоза), ходил заниматься с 12 лет к тренеру. Усугубляться картина начала в 15 лет, я решила изменить занятия, на занятия в спец. центре. Прошли обследование, прописали ЛФК, но начался карантин и я его на полгода отвезла к бабушке. К сожалению, я не знала, что болезнь настолько быстро прогрессирует. Сейчас кифоз 72, сколиоз 21. Ходит на ЛФК, посоветуйте, как поступить? Стоит ли сейчас делать операцию?


----------



## La murr (14 Июл 2021)

@Ekaterina1979, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2021)

Показания к операции по углам кифосколиоза есть.
А вот делать или нет, тут нет приказчиков (от действия - давать приказ к исполнению),  а есть советчики (от действия - все советуют, а решение принимать Вам).
Делать хотите только потому что некрасиво?
Как муж с 3 степенью, на что жалуется?
В лечении только гимнастика, пластиковый корсет не применяли?


----------



## Ekaterina1979 (15 Июл 2021)

Пластиковый корсет пока не применяли. Некоторые врачи категорически против корсета, так как считают, что может ещё хуже стать. А как может корсет помочь выправить клиновидные позвонки? Меня в операции пугает, что эта конструкция будет ему дальше мешать. Очень мало отзывов людей после операций по исправлению кифоза.  У мужа иногда болит спина (когда долго ходит). Ложится на пол, вытягивается и все проходит. Свекровь имеет тот же диагноз, но у неё сколиотическая форма и угла я не знаю, но заметно, тоже особенно не жалуется. И у мужа тоже спина немного лучше, чем у сына.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2021)

Ekaterina1979 написал(а):


> Пластиковый корсет пока не применяли. Некоторые врачи категорически против корсета, так как считают, что может ещё хуже стать.


Не правы. 



Ekaterina1979 написал(а):


> А как может корсет помочь выправить клиновидные позвонки?


А почему усилилось? Клиновидность стала больше?

И сами подумайте, как вырастить квадратный арбуз?
И когда это можно сделать, пока растет или уже когда вырос?



Ekaterina1979 написал(а):


> Меня в операции пугает, что эта конструкция будет ему дальше мешать. Очень мало отзывов людей после операций по исправлению кифоза.  У мужа иногда болит спина (когда долго ходит). Ложится на пол, вытягивается и все проходит. Свекровь имеет тот же диагноз, но у неё сколиотическая форма и угла я не знаю, но заметно, тоже особенно не жалуется. И у мужа тоже спина немного лучше, чем у сына.


Именно поэтому решать вам.
Не ответили, делает из-за некрасивости?


----------



## Ekaterina1979 (15 Июл 2021)

Пока не делает, только предлагают. Да, внешний момент. Позвоночник ещё гибкий, завтра онлайн-встреча с врачом по корсетам Шено.

Под предлогом оплаты занятий, вчера его незаметно сфотографировала в профиль, последняя, в расслабленном положении.
Клиновидность думаю да, стала больше. Так все эти полгода сидел за компьютером на удаленке, потом ещё игры. В росте за 1,5 года не изменился. Только искривление добавил.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2021)

В росте за 1,5 года не изменился. Только искривление добавил.
Конечно не добавил, потому что рос не вверх , а назад в спину.
А если бы там была опора - как для квадратного арбуза, то организму пришлось бы расти вверх.

Сами небось так деревья в саду исправляли.


----------



## Ekaterina1979 (15 Июл 2021)

То есть, возможно ещё исправить, если позвоночник гибкий?
До 18-19 лет.

Или клиновидность будет мешать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2021)

Ekaterina1979 написал(а):


> То есть, возможно ещё исправить, если позвоночник гибкий?
> До 18-19 лет.
> 
> Или клиновидность будет мешать?


Конечно можно, но пока растет, пока зоны роста не закрыты.

Поэтому надежда на то, что еще будет расти.


----------



## Juli48-1 (15 Июл 2021)

Мне 34 года, у меня кифоз 60 градусов…с 16 лет прогрессировал. В 2021 году сделала операцию. Очень пожалела, НО ПОСЛЕ операции вернуть как было нельзя!


----------



## Ekaterina1979 (15 Июл 2021)

По какой причине пожалели?


----------



## Juli48-1 (15 Июл 2021)

В результате операции ничего не поменялось. Угол так и остался, просто конструкция его зафиксировала. Внешне стало хуже.


----------



## Maus1984 (12 Окт 2021)

Хорошо исправляют в юном возрасте, пока гибкий реберный каркас грудной клетки, а взрослым или повторяют горб или исправляют не значительно, и гнут там где не надо гнуть, более мобильные позвонки ниже грудного, помимо этого, куча осложнений могут быть отторжение, аллергия на металл, не соблюдения сегетального баланса в последствие заваленная шея вперед, хорошо  выправляют с передним доступом, разрезают грудную клетку и позвонки более мобильные становятся, но хирурги не хотят заморачиваться, больше возни а деньги те же.

ЛФК не поможет, физику не обманешь , из двух клиновидных один очень клиновидный. Если надумайте делать операцию,  какой сплав будут ставить, попросите у них частичку этого металла, и сделайте патч тесты на аллергию, хирурги вам об этом ничего не скажут, это уже не их проблема.


----------

